# ******* outdoor kitchen



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Built this table for my Weber kettle. I’m going to add a fish cooker burner to the other side. Probably a bayou classic, I’ll cut the hole out similar to the kettle side. Once the wood dries out a little I’ll seal it. When finished I’ll post pics


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice wood work ! Curious though, why not use casters and keep it off the ground so it doesn't rot ? 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I got a little ahead of myself. I ordered a set of casters they just haven’t arrived.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks nice.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

liking it. look forward to seeing it stained/finished.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## reel jewell (Sep 21, 2014)

That is VERY nice!!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Fish cooker/descada added


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)




----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good. That fish cooker there scares the shit out of me though.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

Splittine said:


> Looks good. That fish cooker there scares the shit out of me though.


If it’s heat that scares you I tested it today, ran it wide open for 20 minutes. Virtually no radiant heat was felt.

If it’s the hodgepodge I-beam lifters that scares you, every thing is screwed down to include the cooker to the mini beams. I wanted to be able to take that camping, tailgating, hunting a few times a year.


----------



## bukshot01 (Oct 2, 2007)

Does look nice!

I think what concerns me is the grease splatter that flames up from time to time. Either a drop when scooping out fish or lifting a turkey.


----------

